# Gravel for Planted tank



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

I am thinking of setting up a 90 gallon planted tank, is there a special or specific type of substrate/gravel that will work the best. This is the first time i am setting up a planted tank, so any help would be appraciated

Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It would be best if your described what you are trying to do. Will this be a plant first, fish second tank? CO2? Type and amount lighting? Do you plan on dosing? What type of plants do you want to grow? Etc. That type of info will affect how we answer.

I see you listed t5 Coralife. HO or NO?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

When you answer 2wheels's questions, I'm sure there will be several of us who can give you some reasonably good advice/tips to get you going on a good track.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*Planting a tank*

i need to research this some more, i will definately plant first then add fish, the lighting is T6 with 55w and four tubes, it will be a mixed community tank. I will have a canister filter going. I am not sure what kinds of Plants, maybe you guys could tell me of the best and easiest to grow. Does this info help, i am not green to fish keeping but totally green about live plants .

Thanks again!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

So 4x55w? 220 watts? Think you're going to need CO2/Excel to keep the algae at bay, unless you plan to use only one of those 2 banks. If you plan to use CO2, I would suggest Eco-complete, Florabase, Flourite, or even ADA Aquasoil. If you are new to plants, as you say you are, then I would run only the one set at 110 w and start with simple plants. Anubias and Java Fern don't even need to be planted in substrate so you can just do plain gravel or sand, or you can do some sword plants, the above plants, some simple stems and just use root tabs. Lots of options as long as you keep the light managed. As you said, you probably need a bit more research.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*Planting Info*

Thank you for the information it will help


----------



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

watersprite is very easy to grow, and grows mad in the substrate. if the lighting is too much you can try some floating plants.


----------

